# ISO Cookie recipes that travel well



## RobbiD

I am looking for cookie recipe suggestions for cookies that survive long (6,000+ miles) trips :sm02: 
I seem to have been elected the designated baker for my grandson's platoon, stationed in Iraq! We have sent 3 boxes of cookies and brownies, so far, and grandson says no one is willing to accept the fact that they ate them all ALREADY! I try to send a variety, so there will be something for everyone. Last box weighed 21 pounds. I am looking for suggestions for recipes that are easily "mass produced" at home, and won't arrive in crumbs. The journey takes about 2 weeks. I can't afford exotic ingredients, and really, just want the guys to get a little taste of home, with what I send. But I'm sure they would like a little variety. I already have sent the usual chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies. I was also told that chocolate peanut butter chip were quite popular. So, if you have any recipes to suggest, I would be most grateful. So as not to create duplicates of those I already have good recipes for are:

Chocolate chip
Chocolate peanut butter chip
Peanut butter chocolate chip
Peanut butter
Brownies
Peppermint patty brownies

I really would appreciate any suggestions that you may have.

Thanks,
RobbiD
Designated baker to the "Screamin' Eagles" stationed in Iraq.


----------



## Kathie

RobbiD said:


> I am looking for cookie recipe suggestions for cookies that survive long (6,000+ miles) trips :sm02:
> I seem to have been elected the designated baker for my grandson's platoon, stationed in Iraq! We have sent 3 boxes of cookies and brownies, so far, and grandson says no one is willing to accept the fact that they ate them all ALREADY! I try to send a variety, so there will be something for everyone. Last box weighed 21 pounds. I am looking for suggestions for recipes that are easily "mass produced" at home, and won't arrive in crumbs. The journey takes about 2 weeks. I can't afford exotic ingredients, and really, just want the guys to get a little taste of home, with what I send. But I'm sure they would like a little variety. I already have sent the usual chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies. I was also told that chocolate peanut butter chip were quite popular. So, if you have any recipes to suggest, I would be most grateful. So as not to create duplicates of those I already have good recipes for are:
> 
> Chocolate chip
> Chocolate peanut butter chip
> Peanut butter chocolate chip
> Peanut butter
> Brownies
> Peppermint patty brownies
> 
> I really would appreciate any suggestions that you may have.
> 
> Thanks,
> RobbiD
> Designated baker to the "Screamin' Eagles" stationed in Iraq.


How about molasses.


----------



## RobbiD

Kathie said:


> How about molasses.


Hi Kathie,
Thank you for the suggestion. Do you have a family favorite recipe for molasses cookies? I have never made them. Actually, being a Chicago "city girl" I don't remember even hearing of them. If you have a great recipe, I'll be happy to make and send them.


----------



## jojo111

I just want to say BRAVO for what you are doing!! I'm not much of a baker, so I don't have cookie recipes. I'm sure you will get plenty on KP.


----------



## nmoll

What about some Rice Krispie bars. My aunt would send them to my roommate and I when I was in college. Even today when I have them they bring back pleasant memories. Just another thought Popcorn balls. If you don't want all the work of making the syrup you can use the marshmallows lie the Rice Krispie bars.


----------



## peanutpatty

Anzac cookies were shipped to Australian troops in WW II. They not only travel well but with no eggs or milk they keep well too. And they are delicious.

Anzac Cookies:
1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup coconut
1/2 cup butter or hard margarine
2 Tbsp golden syrup
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 cup boiling water
Put flour, sugar,oats and coconut in a mixing bowl. Stir well and make a well in the center.
Add butter and syrup to well.
Dissolve baking soda in boiling water. Add to well and mix. Drop by spoonfulls onto greased cookie sheet.
Bake at 350* F, for 8 to 10 minutes. Makes about 3 dozen.

Enjoy.


----------



## 8Linda

Here's one that is good. Makes a bunch of little cookies
Jello Cookies
3 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1 1/2 cups butter-room temp.
1 cup sugar
1 3 oz. box of jello powder
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla
Mix butter, sugar, and any flavor jello you want. Add egg and vanilla. Add flour and baking powder. Heat oven to 375° Do not grease cookie sheet. Put dough in cookie gun and "shoot" them onto the cookie sheet. I put rack on top shelf in oven and bake until edges are lightly browned. About 7 minutes in my oven-I have speed bake and it is faster. Sometimes I use part of a second box of jello and sprinkle some of the powder on top of the cookies before I bake them. Adds more flavor.


----------



## bobcatluver

Is “golden syrup” dark Karo?


----------



## TinaS

When son-n-law was there he would request this fudge. It is not cookies but they loved it. They kept requesting more. He said it didn't last long. I made it with peanut butter chips and put in a 9X13 in pan. It made more this way and they made the right size pieces to share. It has been years since he was there but I still make it for him when I see him. I always bake cookies for Christmas so the first year he joined the family I asked what kind he would like me to make. He said his favorite is Oreo. I laughed. His Mom didn't do a lot of baking. 
https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/white-chocolate-cookies-n-cream-fudge


----------



## peanutpatty

bobcatluver said:


> Is "golden syrup" dark Karo?


Not sure what Karo syrup is but I just use corn syrup when I make Anzac cookies. I wrote the recipe as it was written in my Cookie Book.


----------



## nwlouie

bobcatluver said:


> Is "golden syrup" dark Karo?


No. It is a British product. Here is the description: "Lyles Golden Syrup - Original 325g Lyle's Golden Syrup is a thick, amber-colored form of inverted sugar syrup, made in the process of refining sugar cane juice into sugar, or by treatment of a sugar solution with acid. It is used in a variety of baking recipes and desserts. It has an appearance similar to honey, and is often used as a substitute for people who do not eat honey. It can also be used as a substitute for corn syrup."


----------



## ceb

How about 7 layer bars

Seven Layer Bars

Ingredients

1/2 cup unsalted butter
1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup butterscotch chips
1 cup chopped walnuts
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 1/3 cups shredded coconut

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (180 degrees C).
Place butter in 13 x 9 inch pan and melt in oven. Swirl to coat bottom and sides with butter.
Spread graham cracker crumbs evenly over bottom of pan. 
Layer chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, and nuts over crumbs.
Pour condensed milk over nuts. 
Sprinkle coconut over condensed milk.
Bake until edges are golden brown, about 25 minutes. 
Let cool before cutting into bars.


----------



## JTM

RobbiD said:


> I am looking for cookie recipe suggestions for cookies that survive long (6,000+ miles) trips :sm02:
> I seem to have been elected the designated baker for my grandson's platoon, stationed in Iraq! We have sent 3 boxes of cookies and brownies, so far, and grandson says no one is willing to accept the fact that they ate them all ALREADY! I try to send a variety, so there will be something for everyone. Last box weighed 21 pounds. I am looking for suggestions for recipes that are easily "mass produced" at home, and won't arrive in crumbs. The journey takes about 2 weeks. I can't afford exotic ingredients, and really, just want the guys to get a little taste of home, with what I send. But I'm sure they would like a little variety. I already have sent the usual chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies. I was also told that chocolate peanut butter chip were quite popular. So, if you have any recipes to suggest, I would be most grateful. So as not to create duplicates of those I already have good recipes for are:
> 
> Chocolate chip
> Chocolate peanut butter chip
> Peanut butter chocolate chip
> Peanut butter
> Brownies
> Peppermint patty brownies
> 
> I really would appreciate any suggestions that you may have.
> 
> Thanks,
> RobbiD
> Designated baker to the "Screamin' Eagles" stationed in Iraq.


Chocolate cookie with white chocolate chips
Chocolate chip recipe substitute chocolate chips with white chocolate chips, add shelled pistachios (rinsed to remove most of salt...then dry in paper towels, slightly chop) and pre soaked dried craisins (cranberries) 
God bless them and you as well.


----------



## Puppies101

Here's a recipe for Dad's Cookies

2c. brown sugar 
1c. margarine 
2 eggs 
2c flour 
2c rolled oats 
1c coconut
1 tsp baking soda
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp salt 

Mix in order given. Do not grease pan. Roll in balls, press with fork dipped in hot water.

Bake in 375 degree oven for 12 - 15 min.

Yield 7 - 8 doz.


----------



## peggywolff408

I used to send "my boys" snickerdoodles, they seemed to travel well:
https://www.inspiredtaste.net/25457/snickerdoodles-recipe/#itr-recipe-25457


----------



## Rafiki

RobbiD said:


> So as not to create duplicates of those I already have good recipes for are: Chocolate chip; Chocolate peanut butter chip; Peanut butter chocolate chip; Peanut butter Brownies; Peppermint patty brownies


It would be wonderful if you would be kind enough to share these recipes which you have already deemed - tried, tested and true . . . they would be most appreciated by all the KP bakers . . .


----------



## Puppies101

Here is another of our family's favourites.

Ginger Cookies

3/4 C margarine
1 C sugar
1 egg
4 Tbsp molasses
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp baking soda
2 C flour

Mix. Roll into ball the size of a walnut. Dip in sugar and place on cookie sheet not too close as they do spread.
Bake in at 375 degrees for 10 - 15 min.


----------



## gjz

I just sent you a pm...


----------



## gjz

I just sent you a pm...


----------



## RobbiD

jojo111 said:


> I just want to say BRAVO for what you are doing!! I'm not much of a baker, so I don't have cookie recipes. I'm sure you will get plenty on KP.


Aw, thanks JoJo. Just carrying on a family tradition. My Mom always made cookies to send to my brothers and my then fiance when they were stationed overseas. It just seems to be a very simple way to let the troops know that they are loved and missed by those at home. For some, that can help them keep a good attitude.


----------



## RobbiD

nmoll said:


> What about some Rice Krispie bars. My aunt would send them to my roommate and I when I was in college. Even today when I have them they bring back pleasant memories. Just another thought Popcorn balls. If you don't want all the work of making the syrup you can use the marshmallows lie the Rice Krispie bars.


Will they hold up during a 2-3 week journey? I have been hesitant to send anything that is too gooey. I'm afraid it will either get moldy, or melt, or both, before they get there.


----------



## RobbiD

peanutpatty said:


> Anzac cookies were shipped to Australian troops in WW II. They not only travel well but with no eggs or milk they keep well too. And they are delicious.
> 
> Anzac Cookies:
> 1 cup all purpose flour
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> 1 cup rolled oats
> 1 cup coconut
> 1/2 cup butter or hard margarine
> 2 Tbsp golden syrup
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 1/4 cup boiling water
> Put flour, sugar,oats and coconut in a mixing bowl. Stir well and make a well in the center.
> Add butter and syrup to well.
> Dissolve baking soda in boiling water. Add to well and mix. Drop by spoonfulls onto greased cookie sheet.
> Bake at 350* F, for 8 to 10 minutes. Makes about 3 dozen.
> 
> Enjoy.


These sound really good. I have 2 questions, though. 1) Is golden syrup like dark corn syrup, or molasses? 2) Do you melt the butter first?


----------



## RobbiD

8Linda said:


> Here's one that is good. Makes a bunch of little cookies
> Jello Cookies
> 3 1/2 cups flour
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> 1 1/2 cups butter-room temp.
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 3 oz. box of jello powder
> 1 egg
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> Mix butter, sugar, and any flavor jello you want. Add egg and vanilla. Add flour and baking powder. Heat oven to 375° Do not grease cookie sheet. Put dough in cookie gun and "shoot" them onto the cookie sheet. I put rack on top shelf in oven and bake until edges are lightly browned. About 7 minutes in my oven-I have speed bake and it is faster. Sometimes I use part of a second box of jello and sprinkle some of the powder on top of the cookies before I bake them. Adds more flavor.


What an unusual recipe. Definitely gonna try this one :sm02:


----------



## RobbiD

TinaS said:


> When son-n-law was there he would request this fudge. It is not cookies but they loved it. They kept requesting more. He said it didn't last long. I made it with peanut butter chips and put in a 9X13 in pan. It made more this way and they made the right size pieces to share. It has been years since he was there but I still make it for him when I see him. I always bake cookies for Christmas so the first year he joined the family I asked what kind he would like me to make. He said his favorite is Oreo. I laughed. His Mom didn't do a lot of baking.
> https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/white-chocolate-cookies-n-cream-fudge


Tina, did you double the recipe for the 9X13 pan? I have never made fudge, so it will be a learning experience for me. Thanks


----------



## RobbiD

ceb said:


> How about 7 layer bars
> 
> Seven Layer Bars
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1/2 cup unsalted butter
> 1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
> 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> 1 cup butterscotch chips
> 1 cup chopped walnuts
> 1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
> 1 1/3 cups shredded coconut
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (180 degrees C).
> Place butter in 13 x 9 inch pan and melt in oven. Swirl to coat bottom and sides with butter.
> Spread graham cracker crumbs evenly over bottom of pan.
> Layer chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, and nuts over crumbs.
> Pour condensed milk over nuts.
> Sprinkle coconut over condensed milk.
> Bake until edges are golden brown, about 25 minutes.
> Let cool before cutting into bars.


These sound nice and easy :sm01: Thank you ceb.


----------



## RobbiD

JTM said:


> Chocolate cookie with white chocolate chips
> Chocolate chip recipe substitute chocolate chips with white chocolate chips, add shelled pistachios (rinsed to remove most of salt...then dry in paper towels, slightly chop) and pre soaked dried craisins (cranberries)
> God bless them and you as well.


Thank you, JTM. These sound like great "variations".


----------



## RobbiD

Puppies101 said:


> Here's a recipe for Dad's Cookies
> 
> 2c. brown sugar
> 1c. margarine
> 2 eggs
> 2c flour
> 2c rolled oats
> 1c coconut
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> Mix in order given. Do not grease pan. Roll in balls, press with fork dipped in hot water.
> 
> Bake in 375 degree oven for 12 - 15 min.
> 
> Yield 7 - 8 doz.


Oh, these sound so good. I will gladly give your Dad credit for these :sm02:


----------



## RobbiD

peggywolff408 said:


> I used to send "my boys" snickerdoodles, they seemed to travel well:
> https://www.inspiredtaste.net/25457/snickerdoodles-recipe/#itr-recipe-25457


Thank you Peggy. I love cinnamon!


----------



## RobbiD

Rafiki said:


> It would be wonderful if you would be kind enough to share these recipes which you have already deemed - tried, tested and true . . . they would be most appreciated by all the KP bakers . . .


I will do that. I just need to find the time :sm02: Most of the recipes I have been making are not in digital format. They are the good "old-fashioned" printed, or hand written, versions.


----------



## RobbiD

Puppies101 said:


> Here is another of our family's favourites.
> 
> Ginger Cookies
> 
> 3/4 C margarine
> 1 C sugar
> 1 egg
> 4 Tbsp molasses
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 2 tsp ginger
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> 2 tsp baking soda
> 2 C flour
> 
> Mix. Roll into ball the size of a walnut. Dip in sugar and place on cookie sheet not too close as they do spread.
> Bake in at 375 degrees for 10 - 15 min.


These sound really yummy, too! Thank You!


----------



## Puppies101

You're very welcome.


----------



## 8Linda

RobbiD said:


> What an unusual recipe. Definitely gonna try this one :sm02:


If you have an extra box of the jello, you can sprinkle more powder on top before you bake the cookies. I've made orange, lime, raspberry and cherry. All were good.


----------



## RobbiD

8Linda said:


> If you have an extra box of the jello, you can sprinkle more powder on top before you bake the cookies. I've made orange, lime, raspberry and cherry. All were good.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 8Linda

RobbiD said:


> Thanks for the tip.


You're welcome


----------



## 8Linda

When my son was stationed in Iraq, I got requests for these Nuts from all the guys . I sent them along with the cookies.
Candied Nuts
1 egg white, 1/4 tsp. salt
1 TBSP water, 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 cup sugar, 1 pound pecans

Preheat oven to 250° and butter a large cookie sheet
Beat egg white in large bowl with lig until frothy, then beat water into egg white. Put sugar, cinnamon, and salt in a large zip lock bag and shake until mixed well.
Put pecans in bowl with egg white/water mixture. Put on lid tight and shake until pecans are coated. Then dump pecans into zip lock back with cinnamon sugar and shake again.
Spread on cookie sheet in single layer and bake for 1 hour, stirring after 1/2 hour.


----------



## RobbiD

Well, the verdict is in...
The latest cookie box has finally arrived in Iraq. It took close to 4 weeks this time. All 25 dozen appeared to be intact. They have already said they are ready for more, and the sergeant can't walk past without asking if there are any left.

I would like to thank everyone for there wonderful recipes and helpful tips and offers. Hope the weather stays on the cool side, as I will be starting another box in the next day or so!

*Thanks again.*


----------



## Puppies101

Thanks for the update. Best wishes on all their missions and they all return home safely.


----------



## grammemaggie

How really refreshing reading everything and sharing special moments. 
This felt like an old fashioned gathering of laughter and fun from some
very special ladies. This lifted my heart. May you all be blessed and
thanks for asking for something to encourage others to want to join in.
Maggie


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma

I don't know if you are still looking for recipes, but this is a nice dense cookie that I think would travel well. I've made them many times and people love them. I don't toast anything, I just mix it all up and bake them.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/wyoming-cowboy-cookies/


----------



## RobbiD

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I don't know if you are still looking for recipes, but this is a nice dense cookie that I think would travel well. I've made them many times and people love them. I don't toast anything, I just mix it all up and bake them.
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/wyoming-cowboy-cookies/


Thank you so much, pepsiknittinmomma. Grandson is back in US, safe and sound. He informed us, recently, we will great-grandparents in September. :sm06: We're to young for that :sm23: Your recipe sounds great, though. I will be saving it as he has re-enlisted, so I may be sending cookies again in the future. Hopefully to someplace a little safer than Iraq. :sm17: 
Thank you again.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma

RobbiD said:


> Thank you so much, pepsiknittinmomma. Grandson is back in US, safe and sound. He informed us, recently, we will great-grandparents in September. :sm06: We're to young for that :sm23: Your recipe sounds great, though. I will be saving it as he has re-enlisted, so I may be sending cookies again in the future. Hopefully to someplace a little safer than Iraq. :sm17:
> Thank you again.


You are welcome. Glad to hear he is back. Hopefully he gets sent somewhere safer, especially with a baby on the way.


----------



## RobbiD

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> You are welcome. Glad to hear he is back. Hopefully he gets sent somewhere safer, especially with a baby on the way.


Thanks so much for your kind thoughts.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma

Puppies101 said:


> Here's a recipe for Dad's Cookies
> 
> 2c. brown sugar
> 1c. margarine
> 2 eggs
> 2c flour
> 2c rolled oats
> 1c coconut
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> Mix in order given. Do not grease pan. Roll in balls, press with fork dipped in hot water.
> 
> Bake in 375 degree oven for 12 - 15 min.
> 
> Yield 7 - 8 doz.


Thank you. I made a half batch tonight to take to work tomorrow. They are a keeper and will go in my rotation. Thanks again for this recipe.


----------

